# Stick with my old bindings? (Ride EX vs. xxx?)



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

If you like ride and aluminum over plastic you should check out the new ride capo. I got a set last year and they are a super solid rather comfy binding. Good do it all binding and the new chassie has less material on the bottom for more of a natural flex for the board like union has and it's canted witch is awesome. 
Don't really have experiance with many other brands I've always loved rides binding and the idea of aluminum over plastic.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sangsters said:


> I've been riding a pair of Ride EX bindings for the last two seasons and haven't really had any major complaints about them -- the ratchet straps can be a bit of a pain -- and the loosening screws, well, I took care of that with some loctite.
> 
> At the end of last season I made the mistake of demo-ing a Never Summer Proto CT. So yesterday I jumped in and ordered one for the coming season (entire chain is only getting one!?)
> 
> ...


Those are both superb options if you want something new. The Flux's are stupid light and the Raidens Airbag dampening is unparalleled.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I love the footbed/canting of the Rides.

I've read as much as I can about the Raidens (kinda digging the 'juiced' colour) -- do the Raidens have a similar canting option?

For that matter, does anyone have a similar set up?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

No canting in the Phanomts, the Blackhawks and Machines have it. The Machines are probably too stiff, the Blackhawks while still a great binding do not have aribags.

No canting from Flux at all for 2013.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I realize that at some level I am looking at new bindings from more of an aesthetic angle than a need angle (I'm quite happy with the EXs).

In looking around I've also noticed (some thread mentioned them) the Burton Cartels (in Flamingo to look awesome on the Proto).

Has anyone had any negative experiences with the Burton Re:Flex discs?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Cartels are the most sold binding out and the most used binding by pro's. Burton must be doing something right with them.
Ive never personally rode them but don't think really ever read many if any complaints about them.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sangsters said:


> I realize that at some level I am looking at new bindings from more of an aesthetic angle than a need angle (I'm quite happy with the EXs).
> 
> In looking around I've also noticed (some thread mentioned them) the Burton Cartels (in Flamingo to look awesome on the Proto).
> 
> Has anyone had any negative experiences with the Burton Re:Flex discs?


You'll feel reflex on softer bindings. I could feel it in my Missions. Couldn't in Prophecy's. So you mightn't even notice it in Cartels. What you do get though is foam under your heel all the way to the board. Nice dampening there.

Personally I'd go Malavitas over Cartels for almost anything, they're just a smidge more plyable side to side.


----------



## djdavetrouble (Jan 18, 2011)

Heh, you sound like you could be my twin, except I bent the hell out of my EX's (and my ribs) on a nasty face plant last year. I jut bent them back and kept riding for the rest of the season, but one is definitely warped, so I am looking to replace. My initial reason for EX was that they fit my size 15 waffle stompers. I am looking at the Capos or the Maestros since I like my current rides. I just want a little lighter binding, and the other options (flux, union) don't seem to fit my size boot. Also the Canted footbed is better for my old ass knees !


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

djdavetrouble said:


> Heh, you sound like you could be my twin, except I bent the hell out of my EX's (and my ribs) on a nasty face plant last year. I jut bent them back and kept riding for the rest of the season, but one is definitely warped, so I am looking to replace. My initial reason for EX was that they fit my size 15 waffle stompers. I am looking at the Capos or the Maestros since I like my current rides. I just want a little lighter binding, and the other options (flux, union) don't seem to fit my size boot. Also the Canted footbed is better for my old ass knees !


Wouldnt worry about weight so much, this is really not gonna inhibit your riding - a few ounces here or there. (Unless you are a hardcore bootpacker). Focus on comfort and build that you want, dampening, canting, plastic or metal, etc...


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

I honestly love my EXs (minus the problems everybody has with their ratchets).

I don't care too much about aluminum vs. plastic but I do, very much, like the "wedgie" canting that Ride bindings have.

Is the Burton (Cartels or Malavitas) "auto cant" similar to the Ride "wedgies"? The canting definitely made a difference in my comfort last season.

I've ridden the Ride SPIs which had the 2.5 canting (less than half a season if anyone wants to buy 'em) but found them too responsive for my not-terribly-great skill level. 

I think the sweet spot in terms of responsiveness would be between the EX and the SPIs.

Any thoughts in that regard?


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

sangsters said:


> I think the sweet spot in terms of responsiveness would be between the EX and the SPIs.
> 
> Any thoughts in that regard?


That sweet spot in between would be the Capo if you stick with ride.
Honestly I don't think you will be dissapointed by either the Capo or Cartel.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Damn -- this is hard.

To recap: 
What I want -- solid binding to pair with 2012/2013 Ride Proto CT. I ride all mountain, mostly east coast. Nothing more than a flat box in the park.

I'm 5'7", size 8.5 boot and weigh in about 180 or so.

I want canting (must have for my 40+ year old knees). That's what has my list shortened to Ride, Burton and Rome.

I want something stiffer than the EXs but softer than my old SPIs.

I currently have Ride EXs on a cambered Ride Antic.

I have no idea how the scales, across manufacturers, relate.

Ride:
Their scale is one to ten (one being most "flexy and forgiving").

EX: 4 with wedgie 1.5
Capo: 7 with wedgies 2.5

Burton:
Same scale as Ride

Malavita: 6 with autocant (not really sure how that gets quantified)
FullBED Cushioning System
B3 Gel

Custom: 7 with autocant
They don't have the "FullBED Cushioning System"

Rome:
The 390s are listed at the middle of Rome's range.


I am finally picking up my Proto this week and wanted to look at some bindings while I was out and about.

Anything on that list (other than the EXs) that should be struck off?
Anything missing from that list?

Thanks


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

if youre really not hitting that much park... id look at the targas rather than the 390s...theyre a bit stiffer and seem to fit youre riding style more. also they still 
have the canting options


----------

